# rack building



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

hello i was thinking of building racks and selling them would have all tubs heat cable and habistat pulse stat all brand new not sure on prices yet but was wondering if people would be interested 

there is pics of 1 that i built it hold 18x 32l tubs not best pics but gives you an idea 

also it would be lidless


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

this was unfinised there would be a back on it










also i could build rat racks supplied with water bottles and tubs 
again not sure on prices but if people would be interested i would enquire and let you know 

here is a pic of a rat rack










and could build them to size you wanted thanks dave


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Advertise this in the classifieds section and you will definately get replies.

I always get asked to do racks but I hate doing them so if you want to specialise in them, go for it - there's deffo a market.

Good Luck


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

volly said:


> Advertise this in the classifieds section and you will definately get replies.
> 
> I always get asked to do racks but I hate doing them so if you want to specialise in them, go for it - there's deffo a market.
> 
> Good Luck


thanks volly will do now and will need some 4mm glass runners off you soon getting price for my glass on friday hopfully thanks dave


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

rat rack looks nice and strong...

not so sure about the snake rack tho, think you need to 'weight test' those shelves (you'll find you'll need to put vertical supports in, to stop sagging)

something like this...










jmho


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

alan1 said:


> rat rack looks nice and strong...
> 
> not so sure about the snake rack tho, think you need to 'weight test' those shelves (you'll find you'll need to put vertical supports in, to stop sagging)
> 
> ...


 
yeah, i agree with that to be honest.

it's the centre supports that i hate doing, lol.
it means every single shelf has to be screwed seperately :


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

well wouldent be a problem putting surports in but my rack iv built is fine iv had no probs also iv used 15mm melimine chip board and the back is 15mm melimine chipboard which is screwed in to each shelv at the back the rack is very strong there will be no expence spared in building these racks i wouldent want to sell crap as no one would come back and if someone wasent plzed with the rack and dident damage it at all i would give a full refund but thanks for your input the rack looks better when finished i promise but my camera is broke at the moment looking to get new one


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

oh yeah - a solid back would help it, lol


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

here is a pic of my rack in use as you can see in pics none of the shelvs are bowing and there is no tubs under neath to help surport upper shelvs 

also with out the surports this gives you the option to place a bigger tub in as long as its the same hight as others


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

yes, it looks well.

i hadn't realised previously that it had a solid back.

you should do ok with those, lol.

good luck ( again )


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

volly said:


> yes, it looks well.
> 
> i hadn't realised previously that it had a solid back.
> 
> ...



thanks volly but will build another just for pics purpose soon as i dont have great pics of mine


----------

